# AMT Munster Car Build Pictures?



## Dirt

I've been thinking about adding a page or two to MunsterKoach.com that would show off builds of the Munster Koach and Dragula. Whether it be original AMT, Graveyard Ghoul Duo, Blueprinter or any of the recent AMT reissues. I have a couple there already, (click here to see them,) but I need more.

If you'd like to share pictures of your build(s) please either post post them here or send them to [email protected]. There's no guarantee I'll make a page or if I do, how long it'll take for me to do it. If you'd like me to add your name or email address to the page along with the pictures, please include that with them. I would appreciate your real name in any email, (I wouldn't include it on the page unless it was okay,) I just need a way to organize them.

Please indicate what release you used, when it was built and any other information you'd care to share about it. If you have helpful hints or tips for building the kits, please feel free to share them, as well.

Before you say anything, yes, there will be a lot of repitition, but I'm sure lots of you have done amazing things with these kits! :thumbsup:

To start you off, here's my Koach from the Graveyard Ghoul Duo release.









Thanks,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Dirt

None? Seriously? Hmm...


----------



## CorvairJim

Sorry Ernie, but I've never built either kit. The only TV car I've ever done was a replica of Jim Rockford's '77 Firebird Esprit from "The Rockford Files", based on an AMT '78 Trans Am.


----------



## scottnkat

sorry - it's in the "to be built" pile


----------



## rkoenn

Ernie,

Just back from vacation and I saw your post. I built both a year and a half ago and they won a merit award at Wonderfest last year and a third place at Modelpalooza in Orlando last October. I'll see what needs to be done and fire off pictures of them once I get settled back in the next day or two.


----------



## Dirt

Bob;

I rec'd the pictures. They look great!

Thank you,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Dirt

Just popping in again to see if anybody else besides rkoenn has built a Munster Koach or Dragula. A search revealed FLKitbuilder had been working on one. I saw a lot of fantastic kits, but I didn't see any Koach kit pictures.

If you have pictures please either post post them here or send them to [email protected]. 

Thanks,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## djnick66

I built a Dragula OOTB recently. I have a couple of these and built this one just to see how it goes together. It's a very simple and somewhat crude kit. The lack of detail is pretty bad...

Still, even OOTB it looks pretty nice. 



















I used Testors Pure Gold lacquer spray paint for the body, followed by a couple heavy coats of their "Wet Look Clear". The chassis was Krylon Aluminum coated with the Wet Look Clear to tone it town (and to keep the paint from rubbing off). There is not much detail painting on the model but a few parts were sprayed with Tamiya Satin Black spray and the seat was done in a Testors lacquer purple/pink. The kit does not have rubber tires, and the hard plastic kit parts were sprayed with Krylon Ultra Flat Black.


----------



## Dirt

Very nice! Thanks for posting them!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## fenders506

Ernie,

Nice to see that you still have my Dragula model on your site. Someday I'll get around to building the Koach .

Richard
fenders506


----------



## Dirt

I keep it there because you did a great job on it... :thumbsup:

I'm sure you'll do the same with the Koach.

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Dirt

Are there any new Koach or Dragula builds? Now that the kits are out again is so many variations. (The standard issue kits, plus the collector tin issue and the Graveyard Ghoul Duo reissue.)

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## terryr

No, but the cartoon The Venture Brothers had the Munster Coach in last weeks episode. The bad guys were go out to a club in it.


----------



## Dirt

Cool! Thanks for the heads up!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## Dirt

Here's a few screen caps from that Venture Brothers episode... _(They moved the center compartment to the rear...)_





































Thanks, again, terryr! I had no idea...

_(SYK: I added it to MunsterKoachKorner, as well...)_

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------

